# Might literally be losing my mind. Please help w/my CPU path Intel/AMD.



## ASSSETS

I hear you man, after baking a pie next step is sous vide. LOL
Also replacing my rig. Got B550 board and preordered 5900x, but will not get it soon. So I got 3700 from ebay. Just go with stock coolers, I think the only way to upgrade closed loop water cooler.
You already have cpu, gpu. just add ram and board.


----------



## JackCY

Everyone is getting screwed over price wise compared to US and maybe even compared to Asia. Canadian, Australian, etc. prices have always been higher as you don't use USD, have different taxes, smaller markets, imports, and so on.

Why is everything costing 20+% more in EUR? Because those prices are with tax in shops and the 20% difference in exchange rate to USD often makes those two numbers quite similar, except one is with and the other without tax.

There is little point buying anything now unless you want to get previous generation parts at a discount, even then when shops got no new generation parts to sell they don't discount older ones much if at all.


----------



## Peanuts4

Is a 3800X really worth the $150 more than the 10400 though if it loses in gaming? Then the 5600X is only 7% more even if I just use the stock cooler it's significantly faster.


----------



## keikei

*Option 2*. You can stick with the stock cooler if you're not ocin. The performance difference between your current cpu vs what you can have is *immense*. Also, you can always ask here for cheap 3rd party cpu coolers that do a gud job vs stock.


----------



## maltamonk

If you're sticking with your 2060 your cpu (out of those) choice doesn't really matter as you will be gpu bound mostly for gaming.


----------



## munternet

Maybe watch this while you're thinking


----------



## Imglidinhere

Peanuts4 said:


> Thinking about all this is just making me feel sick to my stomach. Just feel so overloaded with tech reviews opinions etc. I've been looking up upgrading which means for me reading constantly looking at prices watching videos for a year but with the 3080 and Ryzen 5000 launch my brain is just tapping out. Originally was just supposed to be a cheap upgrade to tide me over until DDR5 however tech prices in Canada revolve a lot of gouging so it's going to last me a while longer. I baked a damn pie today to clear my head, a pie people.... I've never baked an apple pie in my life.
> 
> Currently I have a i7 4770K @ 4.5Ghz w/ RTX 2060. I play mostly multiplayer FPS games.
> 
> Option 1). I picked up a 3800X for $391 comes with cooler I didn't open it I can return it. This was on sale and cheaper than the 3700X currently a 3700X here is $400 for reference.
> 
> Option 2). 5600X is $420 comes with cooler, I can't figure out if it needs a better cooler peoples opinions vary but generally point to get a better one so cost becomes $470 cause 212 costs at least $40-50.
> 
> Option 3). 10400 is only $240 it comes with a cooler which seems like it's adequate? I could get a B460 mobo + 10400 + 16GB memory for $500-510. I can get 3 major components for only $100 more than the 3800X!!! Gaming benchmarks are fantastic but everything else is like *** how is it so mediocre? I find this chip confusing.
> 
> Option 4). 10600K just dropped a bit more in price going $350 would need cooler so add on $50 we're at $400 same price as the 3800X. Is it just me or are B460 /Z490 boards kinda weak in the io department?
> 
> R5 3600 I won't buy Canadians are getting gouged. No f'ing way am I paying $280 for that.
> 
> View attachment 2465373


The 5600X is superior to the 10600k and is on a better platform with more features. PCIe 4.0 isn't for gaming, it's for I/O devices, and more bandwidth means using fewer lanes per cluster of USB slots, and better management of bandwidth. People who claim 4.0 is pointless have zero idea why it's important in the first place.

I would say, personally, if you can return the 3800X and grab the 5600X when it's in stock, do that as the newer Zen 3 CPU is vastly superior to the 3800X in games and matches it in productivity. (Option 2)

That said, you'll still see a staggering improvement coming from a 4770K, even at stock speeds, Zen 2 is still superior in every way. IPC improvements alone cream anything and everything prior to Coffee Lake.


----------



## keikei

Imglidinhere said:


> The 5600X is superior to the 10600k and is on a better platform with more features. PCIe 4.0 isn't for gaming, it's for I/O devices, and more bandwidth means using fewer lanes per cluster of USB slots, and better management of bandwidth. People who claim 4.0 is pointless have zero idea why it's important in the first place.
> 
> I would say, personally, if you can return the 3800X and grab the 5600X when it's in stock, do that as the newer Zen 3 CPU is vastly superior to the 3800X in games and matches it in productivity. (Option 2)
> 
> That said, you'll still see a staggering improvement coming from a 4770K, even at stock speeds, Zen 2 is still superior in every way. IPC improvements alone *cream* anything and everything prior to *Coffee* Lake.


----------



## umeng2002

I'd say get a new GPU first.


----------



## Happy Trails

Peanuts4 said:


> I baked a damn pie today to clear my head, a pie people.... I've never baked an apple pie in my life.
> 
> Currently I have a i7 4770K @ 4.5Ghz w/ RTX 2060. I play mostly multiplayer FPS games.
> 
> Option 1). I picked up a 3800X for $391 comes with cooler I didn't open it I can return it. This was on sale and cheaper than the 3700X currently a 3700X here is $400 for reference.
> 
> Option 2). 5600X is $420 comes with cooler, I can't figure out if it needs a better cooler peoples opinions vary but generally point to get a better one so cost becomes $470 cause 212 costs at least $40-50.
> 
> Option 3). 10400 is only $240 it comes with a cooler which seems like it's adequate? I could get a B460 mobo + 10400 + 16GB memory for $500-510. I can get 3 major components for only $100 more than the 3800X!!! Gaming benchmarks are fantastic but everything else is like *** how is it so mediocre? I find this chip confusing.
> 
> Option 4). 10600K just dropped a bit more in price going $350 would need cooler so add on $50 we're at $400 same price as the 3800X. Is it just me or are B460 /Z490 boards kinda weak in the io department?
> 
> R5 3600 I won't buy Canadians are getting gouged. No f'ing way am I paying $280 for that.


Pie is wonderful! Cake is pretty good too. I never get tired of these too! 

Your system isn't bad would wait awhile for 5600 non x version for maybe price $220 would be very good

So everybody see uplift from AMD cpu + gpu or thats what they say to us and we want to believe. Given state of AMD gpu drivers I am wondering how many people will be swayed. I already have the AMD gpu so I know the pain too much.


----------



## umeng2002

AMD just needs to release GPUs with a good cadence and not just rebrand them every two years like with Polaris, and people will slowly switch.

I have never had an AMD/ ATI GPU simply because they never had something competitive when I was looking for a new GPU... That's from the early 2000s until now. Two decades of irregular GPU performance...


----------



## munternet

Happy Trails said:


> Pie is wonderful! Cake is pretty good too. I never get tired of these too!
> 
> Your system isn't bad would wait awhile for 5600 non x version for maybe price $220 would be very good
> 
> So everybody see uplift from AMD cpu + gpu or thats what they say to us and we want to believe. Given state of AMD gpu drivers I am wondering how many people will be swayed. I already have the AMD gpu so I know the pain too much.


The new AMD CPUs look pretty good for gaming and single core performance and I've never really thought that before
and I'm not a fanboy for either camp
Edit:
I have heard a few stories on the GPU drivers also


----------



## cstkl1

if u gonna build a new comp. want zero fuss. gaming only. 5900x/asus hero dark/gskill royals 2x16gb 4000cl17/asus tuf 3080/1kw plat/casing and cooler whatever tickles your fancy, /nvme that sabrent was pretty cheap.. and you are done dude


----------



## hotwheels1997

Well since I plan to use a similar GPU (2060S-2070S) I went with a 3600 non X for 165 euros compared to 350 euros for the 5600X. Is the pricing of the 3600 really that bad in Canada?


----------



## Happy Trails

hotwheels1997 said:


> Well since I plan to use a similar GPU (2060S-2070S) I went with a 3600 non X for 165 euros compared to 350 euros for the 5600X. Is the pricing of the 3600 really that bad in Canada?


Current 3600 price in US shoots up to $240. Buy mine maybe 5 wks ago for $200 and saw it as low as $175 but I missed out. High demands driving price maybe.

Sorry to get off topic was talking pies right? Did you realize thanksgiving coming soon perfect time to work on pumpkin pies 🥧🥧🥧


----------



## rares495

The 212 is overhyped trash. For $50 you can get a Scythe Fuma 2 or a SilentiumPC Fortis 3, both of which will run laps around the 212.

Intel's value is undeniable atm. A 10600KF will outperform any Zen 2 chip in games, though if your main goal is Zen 3 you could get a cheap Zen 2 now with a B550/X570 and wait.


----------



## DoctorNick

5600x + b550 ez pz


----------



## Imglidinhere

keikei said:


>


...Mmmmmm coffee...


----------



## Peanuts4

Will a 10400 bottleneck a 3080? The 10400 seems to win in games over the 3600 and some beefier CPUs. I can get a 10400 over $60 less than a 3600.


----------



## keikei

Peanuts4 said:


> Will a 10400 bottleneck a 3080? The 10400 seems to win in games over the 3600 and some beefier CPUs. I can get a 10400 over $60 less than a 3600.


@1080p or <, dat card will be bottlenecked with any modern chip.


----------



## Shawnb99

Happy Trails said:


> Sorry to get off topic was talking pies right? Did you realize thanksgiving coming soon perfect time to work on pumpkin pies 🥧🥧🥧


We’ve already had our thanksgiving here up North.


----------



## Venomal1c3

rares495 said:


> The 212 is overhyped trash. For $50 you can get a Scythe Fuma 2 or a SilentiumPC Fortis 3, both of which will run laps around the 212.


.
🔨 ****in' nailed it. 

I'm gonna TLDR this for ya due to how verbose this reply ended up being: Don't buy a Cooler Master 212 anything. Spring for the Scythe Fuma 2 as rares suggested. HardwareCanucks rates the Scythe Fuma 2 at 4.8/5. The SilentiumPC Fortis 3 is showing "Currently Unavailable" at Amazon. Course, that's down below ya in the States. Amazon gets stupid whenever I accidentally go to the Amazon site for a different country. Probably doesn't want people getting wise to the fact that e-commerce sites A.) Have rediculously overinflated exchange rate fees & B.) Like to unfairly dick our friends for being in another country. B 1/2.) [That's right, not drop C]. Hell, on some sites if it appears as though I'm in a wealthier area because of the IP addresss of the server, I've seen higher prices listed for the same item on my wife's laptop just by selecting a different server. It's ******ed.

I bought a Hyper 212 Evo back when I had a 4th Gen Haswell Proc 3690 (Non K) & it barely kept my temps at a tolerable level playing Diablo III or Pillars Of Eternity on Windows. I had to smooth the contact plate ever so slightly using a square piece of 2000 grit *wet* sandpaper & less than half a dozen passes, then use a strip of magnetic tape to catch any filings, blow it off with canned air outside my apartment, then rinse the damn thing from top of the base plate & pipes to the bottom & finally douche the copper base with like a quarter of a 12 oz bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol & a special KimWipe to make sure that _nothing_ remained (the damn thing was spotless; I probably could have reattached the plastic protective film if I had it, it was so clean). 

This let me better spread Arctic MX-4 thermal compound on the bottom of the cooler's base to ensure an even spread without air bubbles or stealing compound from the drop of MX-4 on the IHS. After that, my temps would stay within 20-25°C Delta over ambient during gaming & **** during the 4-5 "nice" months of the year when we don't have to run our Air Conditioner because we live in Hell. I actually bought a single rad AIO (since after MIR it ended up costing the same as the Hyper 212 Evo) & that stock Cooler Master fan was kind of loud, despite being a PWM fan. A Fractal Design Venturi fan installed to the 212 fin stack did wonders for the noise, helped stabilize the temperature fluctuations.
*__*
When I upgraded to my current system, I went in for a Noctua CPU Cooler, the NH-U12S. Keeps my Core i5-8500 chill at ~29-30°C across all 6 cores under a light load like now, with Firefox open (like 1000 tabs because I never close out the old ones like a ****ing doofus) & Kubuntu yelling at me that there are updates, a LibreOffice Word Document Open & minimized, Dolphin File Explorer open, three instances of Kid3 open while I plow through editing music tags so I can have it done when I go to listen to a bunch of new music purchased off of Bandcamp. Ambient temp is... ****ing 77℉/25°C. Oh, well, I'm off to bed now anyway.

P.S. It's pie because there's no hockey, yet right because of ****ing COVID-19? I'm not stereotyping you cause you're Canadian: I love hockey. It usually serves as a good outlet, though nothing really compares to a Mosh Pit/Circle Pit at a Metal concert! Only hockey games are cool climatically & I'm ****ing sick of record heat.


----------



## Peanuts4

Also I 100% agree with the Hyper 212 being trash. I HATED installing it. When I sold my 2500k I gave my 212 to the guy who bought the chip. The Gigabyte board I had was flakey and I just wanted everything gone from that cursed build. I ended up with a Silverstone cooler for the i7 4770K which was similar in design but the install was like a picnic in comparison.


----------

